# Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of my favorite Maduros to date. Definitely in my top five. Great flavor with a nice touch of sweetness, but not overbearing. Will be putting m...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Tasty


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one of these sitting in my humi waiting to be put to the test.... looks like this one will be the next up to bat.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Good cigar.. It was the first I ever smoked on recommendation from a local tobacconist..


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Both the Nattie and the Maddie have always been some of my "Best Bang for the Buck" cigars! :thumb:


----------

